# China's Three Gorges Dam



## FastTrax (Nov 20, 2020)

www.power-technology.com/projects/gorges/

www.britannica.com/topic/Three-Gorges-Dam

www.cnn.com/style/article/china-three-gorges-dam-intl-hnk-dst/index.html

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Three_Gorges_Dam

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/China_Three_Gorges_Corporation

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/China_Yangtze_Power


----------



## Tish (Nov 20, 2020)

That is amazing. Thank you for sharing it


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 20, 2020)

No prob, I love researching things. Enjoy a COVID-19 free weekend.


----------



## Knight (Nov 20, 2020)

The story behind China building that dam is as interesting as the dam.

here's one from CNN

https://www.cnn.com/style/article/china-three-gorges-dam-intl-hnk-dst/index.html


----------

